# Help Please, A Basic Cell Phone Suggestion?



## fureverywhere (Sep 25, 2016)

I remember when they advertised "Jitterbugs" in AARP. Large numbers and just basic functions. I don't want to text. The pictures might be fun. But nothing more complicated than a few buttons. Suggestions?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2016)

We keep a TracFone account active....costs about $7 a month.  We just use it when we are away from the house, in case of car trouble, or one of the kids needs to contact us.  We've had it for so long, and use it so infrequently that we have well over a thousand minutes built up on it....I just buy the 90 day plan, 4 times a year.  It is just a basic LG brand, and suffices for all our needs.   I just checked, and they are giving them away free with an airtime purchase.  

http://www.tracfone-orders.com/bpdi...ction=view&productVariantExtensionId=46700690


----------



## jujube (Sep 25, 2016)

We got my mom a Jitterbug.  She loves it.  It's just a basic flip phone and she likes the basics.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2016)

I've had a Tracfone for years now, flip style that I share with my husband.  Depending on who goes out and where they're going, either of us may take the cellphone with us to contact the other if needed.  We don't text or yack on the phone at all, so it suits our needs, emergency only or just short calls to each other.  We use our landline if we have to talk to family or about business.  Like Don I buy an airtime card every 3 months, have one in front of me for 90 service days and 60 minutes, cost $19.99.  With special codes you can get extra minutes sometimes too.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 25, 2016)

I have a smartphone, but unfortunately it is smarter than I am.  I bought the phone outright from T-mobile for not very much, and I have a pay as you go program.  I buy some minutes, say $25 worth, load them into the phone, and then buy more when they run out.  I don't pay ANY monthly fee at all.  This system works great for me, as I don't text, have no desire to use the internet on the phone, or watch videos, etc.  I just want to be able to call AAA if I have a problem, or call someone for better directions to an office or something.  I do not chat on it and I don't give out the number.  I do use the alarm clock feature, but that's the only thing I use other than the phone part.

I've had it for a little over 2 years and have only reloaded minutes once.  I still have a land line that I use for most things.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 26, 2016)

I have an Obama phone.  If you get food stamps you can get one free.  You just go to Safelink.com  I don't pay anything.  I only use it for emergencies and have 125 rollover minutes that I rarely use so now i have accrued about 4300 minutes.  The phone is a little crappy thing buy hey I don't ever use it except for emergencies and that has been once so far.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2016)

I rarely text, but when I do it is 2 words "Call Me"..


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 26, 2016)

I had a Tracfone for many years that I carried with me at work just for emergences. It was ok and the price was right but about six months ago I switched over to Consumer Cellular. They have a basic flip phone with large numbers and a camera that I liked.

You can go to their website, look at their phones, then watch "how to" videos about the phone you're interested in.   

 The phone I bought was $50.00 and my monthly fee is around $20.00.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2016)

I got my wife a regular smart phone, which she initially balked at, but now she does more texting than a half dozen teenage girls.   But, as mentioned- a Tracphone is super cheap, Walmart has them in different models.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 26, 2016)

Tracfone for us also. We took it when we traveled across country and was very satisfied with the coverage it had. I may upgrade to the one that takes photos though.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2016)

We both have Tracfones in this house, but still use the landline for most everything. We live on a farm and finally got the Dh to take his phone out to the field with him. You just never know when you will need help for something. We just buy the airtime and minutes, but being I rarely use mine, I have around 1500 minutes. We have  2 grown girls that have families of their own, and I will text them every once in a while, but we usually end up talking on the phone. I am not as fast texting as they are and it just is easier to talk.They both have Smart Phones and know this modern technology, me not so much.I'm well satisfied with a Tracfone.Works for us!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 28, 2016)

I have to talk to oldest boy. Apparently he and wife have a great plan. I just need A phone. My daughter could use A phone. Something with parental controls or she will call people for hours. But just for something simple. I am in Barnes and Noble at the last table. Okay all good.


----------



## Carla (Sep 28, 2016)

I have been using Consumer Cellular for several years and am satisfied. They too give a small AARP discount. You can Goole Consumer Cellular. Hey, I am still using a flip phone, there is some I-net capability but I use it for when I go out. I don't give that number to anyone but family. I find it more convenient than the Trac phone.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 29, 2016)

OH has just bought a Doro 5030 for around £25 (about $40).  A basic 'SIM free' phone with proper buttons and is aimed at the senior market (although I daren't suggest that she's "senior").  No fancy features other than speed dial and a torch.   It's on a 'Pay as you go' tariff and is only used for short calls or emergencies.  I've still got my 11 year old Nokia which works just fine.   I use it at least twice a year!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2017)

I bumped this thread because I'm looking for suggestions on an inexpensive smartphone and calling plan.

I currently use a flip phone and pay twenty cents a minute for my calls with no monthly fee.  I'm very happy with this plan because I don't use the telephone often, my total telephone expense runs about one hundred dollars per year.  The problem is that I feel like I'm being left behind as technology becomes more advanced.  I notice that some stores are offering coupons only available to smartphone users.  Some services for ride sharing, bill paying, food delivery, money transfer, even ATM's are now only available to smartphone users.  So now I'm thinking and looking for a very basic no frills smartphone plan.  I would appreciate any assistance that the folks here at Senior Forums could provide on this topic.

 Thanks B!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 30, 2017)

I can not give you any experience on the Smart Phone, but I do have Verizon and have been happy with them for years.(flip phone on daughter's plan)

That being said here in a plan I forund.
.
Verizon Prepaid Plans


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I bumped this thread because I'm looking for suggestions on an inexpensive smartphone and calling plan.
> 
> I currently use a flip phone and pay twenty cents a minute for my calls with no monthly fee.  I'm very happy with this plan because I don't use the telephone often, my total telephone expense runs about one hundred dollars per year.  The problem is that I feel like I'm being left behind as technology becomes more advanced.  I notice that some stores are offering coupons only available to smartphone users.  Some services for ride sharing, bill paying, food delivery, money transfer, even ATM's are now only available to smartphone users.  So now I'm thinking and looking for a very basic no frills smartphone plan.  I would appreciate any assistance that the folks here at Senior Forums could provide on this topic.
> 
> Thanks B!



Aunt Bea, I have a T-mobile Samsung smart phone on a pay as you go plan with no monthly fee.  I just buy minutes as I need them.  Go check with T-mobile; I've been using them for years and have had no problems.  This type of phone service is great for me, as I don't stay on the phone much.  My phone has all the bells and whistles, though I don't use most of them. My minutes cost 10 cents a minute.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 31, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I bumped this thread because I'm looking for suggestions on an inexpensive smartphone and calling plan.
> 
> I currently use a flip phone and pay twenty cents a minute for my calls with no monthly fee.  I'm very happy with this plan because I don't use the telephone often, my total telephone expense runs about one hundred dollars per year.  The problem is that I feel like I'm being left behind as technology becomes more advanced.  I notice that some stores are offering coupons only available to smartphone users.  Some services for ride sharing, bill paying, food delivery, money transfer, even ATM's are now only available to smartphone users.  So now I'm thinking and looking for a very basic no frills smartphone plan.  I would appreciate any assistance that the folks here at Senior Forums could provide on this topic.
> 
> Thanks B!


I have used Tracfone for a few years. I don't use the cell phone much as a phone and I have a Magic Jack for home use through my Internet service. Both are inexpensive. I sometimes get another notice for a 911 service charge (it is legit) that is about $18 per year on either one of these, but I don't think I have been consistently billed.

I can and do get a new cell phone and a years worth of service for my light cell phone usage every year for around a $100 whenever QVC or HSN has one I am interested on sale. 

The Magic Jack I got several years back for around $70. That include a years service but I bought another 5 years for $100. 

Back to the cell phone. For years I wanted small and light weight but finally gave in and got one a little larger (and heavier in my pocket) because of using text messages. This last year I got an even bigger and heavier one. I use it a lot but not so much as a phone. I use it to check the weather before I go to the park to walk the dog in the morning because it is the easiest and quickest way to get it. I use other apps too. I don't listen to music much but I can use that phone for that. What I use it for most is as a book reader. I have Audible book reader through my Amazon Unlimited books and read along with the book readers at home or where ever with my Kindle tablet or my phone. I use my phone when driving around as it connects through Bluetooth with my cars stereo system. 

I would miss having a full featured smart phone even though a few years ago I wouldn't have had one if you gave it to me for free and it is not for the phone part, it is for the other things it can do.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 31, 2017)

Carla said:


> I have been using Consumer Cellular for several years and am satisfied. They too give a small AARP discount. You can Goole Consumer Cellular. Hey, I am still using a flip phone, there is some I-net capability but I use it for when I go out. I don't give that number to anyone but family. I find it more convenient than the Trac phone.


  I agree with consumer cellular. My monthly bill is $21 for 250 minutes of talk and texts. I just used the Samsung Focus I legally unlocked with the free online codes and just popped in the Sim card they sent. So simple....I was surprised. I turn on and use my cell only when I am broke down or hopelessly lost. God bless being unconnected!


----------



## terry123 (Apr 8, 2017)

There are several free phones for seniors. Just google "free phones for seniors".  You don't have to get food stamps to get one.  It goes by yearly income.  I have a Q Link one that I use as a back up to my consumer cellular phone.  I like the consumer cellular as you have a choice of plans and you get an AARP discount.


----------



## JaniceM (May 19, 2017)

I was a latecomer to cell phones-  bought first one near the end of 2009.  I've had two of the major cell phone providers, and then a SafelinkWireless, but they were all endless aggravation.  From my experiences, the best service and the best phones comes from StraightTalk.


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> I have used Tracfone for a few years. I don't use the cell phone much as a phone and I have a Magic Jack for home use through my Internet service. Both are inexpensive. I sometimes get another notice for a 911 service charge (it is legit) that is about $18 per year on either one of these, but I don't think I have been consistently billed.
> 
> I can and do get a new cell phone and a years worth of service for my light cell phone usage every year for around a $100 whenever QVC or HSN has one I am interested on sale.
> 
> ...




At present  I use both of those, but I'm at the end of the 5 yrs. with Magic Jack and I'm pulling the plug on their service.  Can do nothing about unwanted calls with them,  and I've just had enough even though the service is cheap. 

I've also had a tracfone for years and load up on the minutes once a year for about $100, so that's $8.33 monthly, and they double/triple the minutes forever it seems. ..I'm currently sitting on over 5000 minutes I'll never use. 

But I'm about to get my first iPhone, and go on my daughter's Verizon family plan.   She wants an excuse to get the latest iPhone, so giving me her present phone will give her that excuse.


----------



## Trade (May 20, 2017)

I'm glad to see this thread. 

I need to find a new basic phone plan. 

All I need is a burner, which is what I have now. 

It's a Verizon one and it costs me $18.25 per month (that's what the $15 plan ends up as after taxes and fees) 

What I get is 300 minutes with texts counting as a minute. Oh, and I get unlimited data but seriously how feasible it it to use data with a $10 burner flip phone from Walmart? I tried to look up something online once and couldn't get anywhere. 

The problem is I seldom use anywhere near that many minutes in a month and they don't roll over so they just get wasted.


----------



## Trade (May 20, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> I've also had a tracfone for years and load up on the minutes once a year for about $100, so that's $8.33 monthly, and they double/triple the minutes forever it seems. ..I'm currently sitting on over 5000 minutes I'll never use.



That sounds pretty good to me. Do you get decent coverage with that?


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2017)

Great coverage all around  Trade ...  This is where tracfone gets it's coverage:  

http://www.preprepaid.com/tracfonecoveragearea.php


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2017)

For basic cell phone service, I, too, would have to recommend TracFone.  We have a basic phone...$15 from Walmart...and I buy 100 minutes every 90 days....slightly over $7 a month.  We only use this phone when we are away from the house, and then, perhaps only about 10 minutes a month....we have over 1800 minutes built up on it, which will probably never get used.  Coverage is great...I've never found a place where it didn't work, and should we lose our fiber optics, due to a storm, etc., this gives us all the basic communications we would ever need...at the lowest price I've ever found.


----------



## Trade (May 20, 2017)

Don M. said:


> For basic cell phone service, I, too, would have to recommend TracFone.  We have a basic phone...$15 from Walmart...and I buy 100 minutes every 90 days....slightly over $7 a month.  We only use this phone when we are away from the house, and then, perhaps only about 10 minutes a month....we have over 1800 minutes built up on it, which will probably never get used.  Coverage is great...I've never found a place where it didn't work, and should we lose our fiber optics, due to a storm, etc., this gives us all the basic communications we would ever need...at the lowest price I've ever found.



What model phone did you get? 

I just want a basic flip phone. 

The one thing I like about the one I have know, I think it's an LG Accolade, is that the battery life is excellent.


----------



## Camper6 (May 20, 2017)

I have a Samsung. It's a smart phone. But I can put it into Ultra power saving mode and the battery will last up to 10 days without recharging. So it basically becomes a simple home phone with six icons including phone and messaging. I got rid of my land line and the contract gives me the phone at the end of two years which is up in July and then I own it. It's the same price as what my land line was costing. So why not go for it instead? I get 200 minutes phone time a month without any extra charges.

In Canada for the first time, ownership of cell phones outstrip land lines.

By the way that's the big advantage of a land line. It never has to be recharged. Cell phones are all battery operated and depending on usage, the battery goes down fast and has to be recharged.

As for simple?  Well like everything else you start out simple and then wish you had more features.

With my phone the best feature is to be able to fine out when the bus is arriving so you don't have to stand out in the cold or the snow or the rain.


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2017)

Trade said:


> What model phone did you get? I just want a basic flip phone. The one thing I like about the one I have know, I think it's an LG Accolade, is that the battery life is excellent.



This is the one I got...just a few dollars at Walmart a couple of years ago....and now Tracfone is offering a reconditioned unit for free.  If you shop the available phones on the Tracfone web site, you should find something that will suffice for your needs.

http://www.tracfone-orders.com/bpdi...w&_ga=null&productVariantExtensionId=52251614

Walmart currently has a basic flip phone for about $30....which works with TracFone

https://www.walmart.com/ip/TracFone-LG-L442BG-3G-Prepaid-Phone/54772951


----------



## Trade (May 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> As for simple?  Well like everything else you start out simple and then wish you had more features.



That's true for a lot of things for sure, but I've had my little cheap burner flip phone for 4 and a half years and I still feel like it's all I need. The only problem is the "4" key is getting worn out and it doesn't work every time.


----------



## deesierra (May 20, 2017)

A friend of mine uses Republic Wireless and is really happy with it. He says for $30 a month he gets unlimited talk and text, and they offer coverage all across the country. Their service utilizes WiFi as well as cell towers. I've been using Consumer Cellular for about a year, their $10 a month plan with a basic flip phone. Works for me. But I may switch to Republic because there are times when texting would come in handy.


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2017)

I'm paying $30 each phone / mo. with Consumer Cellular for 250 min.s talk, unlimited text, and 1.5GB of data.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 21, 2017)

delete


----------

